# I use my cell phone for just about everything, and with fat fingers



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 7, 2021)

Fat fingers, I have a devil of a time hitting the like button. Every time i try the copy button or whatever it is lights up. Anyway the like button could be moved a wee bit to the left????


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 8, 2021)

Fat finger syndrome, it's the scourge of the technological age. My first cell phone was rented, it was 1998, the model was an Alcatel wotsit, analogue, of course, it was big(ish) and you had to tap the keys once, twice and often thrice. It had a sim card the size of a credit card. Come the digital age, being analogue, it became redundant but I bought it for just a few pounds and kept it. A couple of years ago, the fellow who takes care of our computers told me that he could add a clever piece of electronic wizardry in the phone and it would work again. He was right. I just keep it for effect, it's like my old car, people stare at it.
Here's the phone. Cellnet became O2 and Barclaycard was the credit card company.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 8, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Fat finger syndrome, it's the scourge of the technological age. My first cell phone was rented, it was 1998, the model was an Alcatel wotsit, analogue, of course, it was big(ish) and you had to tap the keys once, twice and often thrice. It had a sim card the size of a credit card. Come the digital age, being analogue, it became redundant but I bought it for just a few pounds and kept it. A couple of years ago, the fellow who takes care of our computers told me that he could add a clever piece of electronic wizardry in the phone and it would work again. He was right. I just keep it for effect, it's like my old car, people stare at it.
> Here's the phone. Cellnet became O2 and Barclaycard was the credit card company.
> View attachment 143730


Well remember those. They looked like walkie-talkies.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 8, 2021)

When I text I swipe instead of typing with my fat fingers.. The Android keyboard I use is pretty good at knowing what I want to write when I do swipe.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 8, 2021)

MarkinPhx said:


> When I text I swipe instead of typing with my fat fingers.. The Android keyboard I use is pretty good at knowing what I want to write when I do swipe.


I “liked” and then realized I have no idea what you are talking about . I have an apple, don’t know if that makes a difference.  I wasnthinking this morning that I should get one of those stylus things. Maybe that will help with pointing.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 8, 2021)

Apple has a swipe keyboard. It’s called QuickPath

@Kathleen’s Place The Swipe keyboard is potentially a faster and easier way to enter text on smartphones and tablets. With one continuous motion across the screen, the technology lets you slide your finger from letter to letter and watch as words and phrases magically appear on screen.

With a swipe keyboard, you *swipe* over words. Touch your finger to the H, slide it to the O, slide it to the W and then lift your finger. The swiping action will automatically detect the appropriate word and place it in the text box


----------



## officerripley (Jan 8, 2021)

This is one of the best discussions ever! Now I've got a name for one of the (many   ) things wrong with me; I've got fat finger syndrome! And I'm stickin' to that excuse from now on!


----------



## Jules (Jan 8, 2021)

@Ronni.  Thanks for that info.  I’ll have to try it on my iphone.  Sometimes I dictate.  

For my iPad, I have a keyboard and highly recommend them.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 8, 2021)

Jules said:


> @Ronni.  Thanks for that info.  I’ll have to try it on my iphone.  Sometimes I dictate.
> 
> For my iPad, I have a keyboard and highly recommend them.


You're welcome.  I use talk-to-text a lot. I have to be careful though....I'm an Australian in the US, and because of my accent, sometimes Siri doesn't understand what I'm saying, so the message becomes nonsensical!


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 8, 2021)

Use a phone stylus pen.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Use a phone stylus pen.


I tried that but promptly lost the pen, sigh.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 8, 2021)

officerripley said:


> This is one of the best discussions ever! Now I've got a name for one of the (many   ) things wrong with me; I've got fat finger syndrome! And I'm stickin' to that excuse from now on!


Let me know what your doctor says when you tell him or her


----------



## officerripley (Jan 8, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Let me know what your doctor says when you tell him or her


I do keep trying to tell all my doctors that but they just keep saying "You're just old."


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 8, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Apple has a swipe keyboard. It’s called QuickPath
> 
> @Kathleen’s Place The Swipe keyboard is potentially a faster and easier way to enter text on smartphones and tablets. With one continuous motion across the screen, the technology lets you slide your finger from letter to letter and watch as words and phrases magically appear on screen.
> 
> With a swipe keyboard, you *swipe* over words. Touch your finger to the H, slide it to the O, slide it to the W and then lift your finger. The swiping action will automatically detect the appropriate word and place it in the text box


I know it’s probably tons easier, but sounds complicated. I’m thrilled the kids even let me keep this smart phone...thet took the first one away after my 20 millionth phone call for help 
So I just clunker away at it and feel like a real techie at this point so hate to complicate things


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 8, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I do keep trying to tell all my doctors that but they just keep saying "You're just old."


Ya, I’ve heard that before. One doctor said, “Do you think maybe it’s your age?”  I said, “I don’t know... I’ve never been this age before!”  He didn’t think it was as funny as I did.


----------



## Chet (Jan 8, 2021)

I must be odd because I only use my cell phone as a phone.


----------



## Ceege (Jan 8, 2021)

Chet said:


> I must be odd because I only use my cell phone as a phone.


Same here.  That's all I wanted it for when I bought it.  I have used the camera, but haven't ever transfered the pictures to my picture file on my PC.  I think I qualify as being technically challenged.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 8, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Apple has a swipe keyboard. It’s called QuickPath
> 
> @Kathleen’s Place The Swipe keyboard is potentially a faster and easier way to enter text on smartphones and tablets. With one continuous motion across the screen, the technology lets you slide your finger from letter to letter and watch as words and phrases magically appear on screen.
> 
> With a swipe keyboard, you *swipe* over words. Touch your finger to the H, slide it to the O, slide it to the W and then lift your finger. The swiping action will automatically detect the appropriate word and place it in the text box


Great job on explaining swipe. My explanation would have been 20 paragraphs long


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 8, 2021)

My family (other than hubby) is hard of hearing so we text a lot. When I start typing words come up and I just tap on the word. I can also use the speaker feature.


----------



## jujube (Jan 8, 2021)

I have fat finger syndrome, too, but it must be contagious.  It's spread to the rest of my body......


----------



## Ronni (Jan 8, 2021)

MarkinPhx said:


> Great job on explaining swipe. My explanation would have been 20 paragraphs long


Thanks!! I’ve looked it up so many times in the past in order to help clients with their phone issues and tutor them on the ins and outs of the technology they’re learning that the explanation is pretty rote at this point!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 8, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> My family (other than hubby) is hard of hearing so we text a lot. When I start typing words come up and I just tap on the word. I can also use the speaker feature.


Words come up when I’m typing and I do tap the word. The problem I am having on here isn’t tping messages...it’s hitting the little thumbs up icon so I can like or love or laugh or give a tums up reply to a post. When I tap it, the copy paste bar covers up everything or turns it blue. It’s just frustrating.


----------



## Autumn72 (May 4, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I “liked” and then realized I have no idea what you are talking about . I have an apple, don’t know if that makes a difference.  I wasnthinking this morning that I should get one of those stylus things. Maybe that will help with pointing.


Yes it helps me i dtill use mu fst thimb to hit the butypns so fsr i see lots of misspellef words now i jsbe to ho bavk snd cortect
With stylus
I guess it helps better slower very slow.
You can see words are spelled better than above.


----------



## Ronni (May 4, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Words come up when I’m typing and I do tap the word. The problem I am having on here isn’t tping messages...it’s hitting the little thumbs up icon so I can like or love or laugh or give a tums up reply to a post. When I tap it, the copy paste bar covers up everything or turns it blue. It’s just frustrating.


Your phone is equipped with haptics, sounds like, meaning it’s touch and pressure sensitive. Depending on your make/model, a quick tap will “like” a post. A slightly longer tap will bring up a bar of emoji choices. A longer, heavier touch will enable the copy paste function.  

Haptics also allow feedback from your phone....for example on my phone I feel a ta when I touch and hold the Camera icon on the Home Screen


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (May 4, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Your phone is equipped with haptics, sounds like, meaning it’s touch and pressure sensitive. Depending on your make/model, a quick tap will “like” a post. A slightly longer tap will bring up a bar of emoji choices. A longer, heavier touch will enable the copy paste function.
> 
> Haptics also allow feedback from your phone....for example on my phone I feel a ta when I touch and hold the Camera icon on the Home Screen


Hey...thanks!!!!   That is good to know and will hive it a try!!!!


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

I use my phone and pad mostly for texting and can only do it with one finger. That flying thumb technique is beyond me.


----------



## Ronni (May 4, 2021)

SetWave said:


> I use my phone and pad mostly for texting and can only do it with one finger. That flying thumb technique is beyond me.


The “flying thumb technique “  as you call it is a learned process. I’m using it right now to respond to you. I used to peck out messages with one finger..got pretty fast too!

But the dictates of my life required more and more use of digital  communication and toting my laptop everywhere so I could use the full keyboard (I’m a very fast typist)  became more and more problematic so I bit the bullet and mastered the flying thumb technique. I’m still not as quick as my kids but fast enough!


----------



## Alligatorob (May 4, 2021)

Fat fingers are the least of my problem...  

I sure miss a phone that's just a phone, I don't need it to be a camera or track my steps or any of that.  Just makes it harder to use for simple things.


----------



## Pepper (May 4, 2021)

After a Facetime last night with my grandson I held the phone to my heart and thanked the Universe for the miracle of modern technology.  I am so grateful.


----------



## Jules (May 4, 2021)

The digital dexterity of youth is amazing.


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

Ronni said:


> The “flying thumb technique “  as you call it is a learned process. I’m using it right now to respond to you. I used to peck out messages with one finger..got pretty fast too!
> 
> But the dictates of my life required more and more use of digital  communication and toting my laptop everywhere so I could use the full keyboard (I’m a very fast typist)  became more and more problematic so I bit the bullet and mastered the flying thumb technique. I’m still not as quick as my kids but fast enough!


More power to ya.  But, I'm stickin' with the single finger approach which even then gives me garbled garbage.
For the record, I'm a damn good typist. My mom made me take typing as a freshman in high school which I dreaded until I was surrounded by girls . . .


----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2021)

I have a stylus pen included with my cell phone so I don't have to use my fingers if I don't want.  The pen is pretty handy.


----------

